# Female Tech Work Clothes



## arogue (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a pretty good supply of carp pants, but they are all from mens departments. Does anyone have any good tips on female work pants? Especially carp or caro pants?? If I see one more post about 'flattering my curves' and Im going to electrocute something! I want pockets, not curves!!


----------



## MPowers (Jul 18, 2013)

My wife suggested you take a look here. Women's Cargo/Multi-Pocket Pant | Women's Automotive Professions | Dickies.com


----------



## LavaASU (Jul 18, 2013)

They're not carp pants... but 5.11 and Propper make women's tactical pants. They have cargo pockets. I have a pair of propper EMS pants that have a lot of pockets (they're basically giant cargo ones with multiple sections).


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 18, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, if you don't care what the they look like then why do they have to be women's? Seems like it would be easier to keep shopping in the dude section. Is it a size thing? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 19, 2013)

I second tactical pants, I've used them for years and Honestly they hold up better than dickies...


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 19, 2013)

Carhartt anyone?

Carhartt - Product - Women's Relaxed-Fit Single-Knee Carpenter Jean

Or if your the overall type:

Carhartt - Product - Women's Denim Bib Overall/Unlined


----------



## jayvee (Jul 21, 2013)

I used to be a huge fan of the Carhartt women's carpenter pants but they have since discontinued them. My last two pair are limping along but are not long for this world. I have yet to find a suitable replacement, even on the Carhartt website. I'm super annoyed with Carhartt about getting rid of those awesome pants. And the denim carp jeans that I loved.


----------

